# New Morph???



## SunLine (May 17, 2012)

Haven't proved her out yet but I have never seen anything like her before. If anyone has or if anyone knows of another like her, male or female, please post. Pictures do her no justice. She has so much white on her and no black pigmentation. The Blacks showing up in the pictures are actually dark red in person. I'm new to the Tegu world and think I just picked up something special 

Would love to talk to some experienced breeders out there to see what their thoughts are on this girl. I'm looking to either cross her with a blue or an albino to keep the high white. All comments welcomed.

Anthony


----------



## napoleone (May 18, 2012)

Im not an expert but it might just be a red tegu borned albino ?


----------



## Orthanc (May 18, 2012)

Where did you get her from? Do you mind if I ask how much you paid? It is neat looking, i havent seen one like it but I'm not sure if I would call it a morph necessarily. What color are her eyes? They look different in that second picture.


----------



## Renske (May 18, 2012)

It looks like a hibride female to me. A high white (black and white) X Argentine red tegu (high contrast red).
Its a beauty. I would buy it if someone offered me one.


----------



## laurarfl (May 18, 2012)

It's just variety in the reds. That's not to say that your tegu is not gorgeous (she is!!). I've been looking for a red female with high white. Not so many out there. 

My Charlie has a lot of white as well, but not as much as yours. (This is a really old photo.) He came from a friend in California.


----------



## tresh (May 18, 2012)

Woo, she is a beauty indeed. 

When my Ammy is all grown-up, I've already told my husband I'm getting a red tegu. Not to breed them together, but just because reds are gorgeous tegus.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (May 18, 2012)

Wow, what a beauty. What's her temperament like?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 18, 2012)

_(I posted this on the other site as well)

Hi and welcome to the site, she's a very pretty Red with a lot of white. Red tegu (just like other tegus) colors vary any where from dark red, black and white to Orange and White. Google Red tegu images and you'll see what I mean. Wil who is a member here has a really nice variety of reds that he breeds.

Here's his site
http://captivebredcreations.com/redtegu.html_


----------



## got10 (May 18, 2012)

SunLine said:


> Haven't proved her out yet but I have never seen anything like her before. If anyone has or if anyone knows of another like her, male or female, please post. Pictures do her no justice. She has so much white on her and no black pigmentation. The Blacks showing up in the pictures are actually dark red in person. I'm new to the Tegu world and think I just picked up something special
> 
> Would love to talk to some experienced breeders out there to see what their thoughts are on this girl. I'm looking to either cross her with a blue or an albino to keep the high white. All comments welcomed.
> 
> Anthony



No ,i don't think i would cross it out with anything. I would see ( only if you got potential homes) with another red.What the results would be . And remember there are potential problems if to breeding if you don't know or have a plan as to what to do.Believe me I found out the hard way on vacation. Or should I say upon return from vacation when Big girl dropped a clutch of eggs in the enclosure and had my poor Gonzo traumatized and just so happy to me me return.
The girl who was watching them didn't know how to get them away from each other Big girl turned into the devil right after my wife and I left .And from what the lizard sitter said and was afraid to stick her hand or body in to removed anyone from the cage. the only way Red got out was the fact when she went to change the water he bolted out the cage and hid. 
All the eggs went bad .I don't know if it was from jarring infertile or what.most turned brown and started to dry out. When i got I got home to the good eggs it was too late . out of twenty three eggs three were left and they failed to hatch.
But if you want to see if this proves out in a red gene pool stick to reds . but, please plan ahead.Learn from my mistakes.


----------



## SunLine (May 18, 2012)

Napoleone - I was also thinking she may be an albino red hybrid but then again the only known albinos from my research comes from the Blue strain of tegu's. 

Orthanic - I got her locally here in Southern California from a young gentleman that is starting his new career and didn't have time for her anymore. I have a young blood red male and when I saw her, I had to have her. Then come to find out, there's nothing out there like her! I picked her up for a pretty penny but in the end, she was well worth it now knowing how rare she is . Her eyes are normal, must be the lighting in the picture.

Renske - Thanks bud. Most of the blk/white/red hybrids all still carry the black pigments with the whites showing red. That's why she's so confusing to me. I'm an expert in the dog world with genetics and breeding but the reptiles are new to me and seem to be very similar when it comes to breeding for traits. I'm so new to it that I don't want to jump the gun and just assume so I'm going to sit back and study some more and get advice from the experts here first before I put my two cents in.

laurafl - Your boy Charlie is awesome looking! He's gotta be the only red tegu I've seen so far with the most white other than my female. Funny that he comes from Cali....might be my girl's clutchmate? LOL If you're interested in selling him, let me know! =) But I'm sure he's your baby boy so maybe a future breeding or something hahah. Keep me posted!

tresh - Thanks! =) Yes Reds are definitely gorgeous!

dragonmetalhead - Appreciate it bud! Her temperament is good. She still gets a bit skittish at times and starts to move her head side to side but never bit anything and is pretty mellow until she gets hungry =)

bubblz calhoun - Thanks for the warm welcome. Wil's website is one that I've surfed not long ago. He has some great looking Tegu's. I'll be giving him a call shortly. Thanks for the link and compliment on my female. I wish I could find a male just like her!

got10- Thanks for the advice bud. I'll be sure to prepare for all necessary steps before even considering breeding these fascinating animals. Even then I'll never know if I will run into any problems. I guess you live and learn from your own experiences. I probably will skip all those steps and may try to breed her to one of Varnyards AA Tegu's since they're a hybrid of all three and seem to mature into a very high white B&W. We'll see, I was just throwing around some ideas and will evaluate thing more before I make a final decision. But again, thanks for your advice.


Anthony


----------



## mattlagrone19 (May 19, 2012)

So so mice


----------



## laurarfl (May 19, 2012)

Well, SunLine, maybe you'll be sell me your tegu lol. Charlie is a pet and we are committed to keeping him for his lifespan.


----------



## Dana C (May 19, 2012)

It really isn't a "morph" as that would imply that more can be found within a given area with the same coloration. It is more likely a variant which may or may not be reproduced successfully. I am thinking it will be a hit or miss thing and you won't know until you try. If you want to see if it truly is a reproducible variant, you will have to breed to a Red. If you out cross to a B&W, Blue or AA, you will prove nothing. If however you breed to a Red and you get at least some babies that develop a lot of white you will know that you have a genetic trait that can be passed on. Then, to really determine the genetic depth of the coloration, you must inbreed brother to sister. If the resulting off spring are colored largely like yours, you really will have an animal that is both beautiful and valuable. 
I know what you all are thinking about inbreeding but it is done far more often than you think to determine what are actually reproducible 
genetic traits in the animal world.
Also consider that you should keep a couple to see how they develop in terms of coloration and closely track any others you might sell.


----------



## Hp king (Apr 14, 2017)

High white picture dosent do justice


----------

